# Woking Nuffield........ Part 52



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 










Take care
Natasha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im here firsty!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if I'll ever be first?

Hello Bendy - how are you?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im ok thanks, how are you feeling?  Did you have 2 embies ut back?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How are you all, I just wanted to pop on to say hi to you all and Sho good luck tom dont wear high heels for gods sake! 

Off for a shower and early night my belly is sore and my t**ts need to be released fromtheir hammocks they are squished and achey!  bloody progestrone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola all bloody hell you lot can chat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Loving these smilies  poor pots is going to get mad







as she thinks she is the smiley queen


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Hey everyone,  
      
   I hope you don't mind me butting in, but i wanted to get involved again!!!, jan 06 me and dh did ivf privately at the wn and i used to visit here alot, now we are on the waiting list for nhs funded treatment, (am i allowed on here?!?!) got my letter this am, should have consultation in april time, to defiantly try again this year.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hiya Pots - I haven't gone mad yet (so the voices in my head tell me)  but I'm sure that I will soon. I'll be doing a bit more from tomorrow onwards. Hope you're not hurting too much at the moment - not long now and you'll be all sorted  

Bendy - yes I had Elmo and Peanut put back! 

Gill - enjoy your early night and buy a bigger bra, or a wheelbarrow  

I'm off now so see you later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Saz-Welcome to the thread hun, hope you can keep up as we can all chat too much on here









Piglet-That was a quick hello laters hun







love ya 

Right im off to watch the box with d/f


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

God you lot can really wear out a subject!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Me and DH this evening!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sho - am on the case with your bubbles hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

PLEASE CAN I HAVE SOME BUBBLES


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I cant believe you girls today...how much chatting, I am afraid i gave up after page 10...so could someone give me a quick run down.
Gill and BBpiglet.......hope you guys are ok have everything crossed for you 
Myra....sorry honey, was so hoping it was going to be good news 
Emma...how was the flap clamp 
Sho...glad your feeling better
Tash....















   to everyone else
xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well..... on my lonesome as usual.
NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Ali, there you go hun.  Was tryin to get you up to 777, but then someone else started helping so you gone way over now hun  

Thanks to whoever was helping

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Poor tracy  

Ali-You dont deserve bubbles your never bloody here  

Kerry-  liked the smiley


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies.
Think I'm first on as I am in Brussels today and so running 1 earlier than you all. Have an all day meeting so no more posts from me.
A friend from New Zealand IM'ed me this morning to tell me of a pregnancy - a new record, my heart has been broken for the day before 7am!
Hope everyone is well. I didn't manage to see many posts yesterday so if anyone has told me off for my Little Miss selection, please PM me and I will change it. Probably not coz who else would want to be Little Miss Tidy right...
Caro


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope everyone is full of beans this morning









Bet some of you are still 









But I hope no one is









Better get on here and do my







and







As got a bit to work off following last nights birthdaying









Back later after I've















for now







one and all!

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Caro-Have a lovely time working in Brussells  

Well off for a shower i have a meeting at 10am then off to starbucks to pick up a hazlenut latte then into the office and then hairdressers at 2.15 for a haircut   so  a busy day for moi


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Lovely post Minnow - very artful  . Morning Em.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Sorry to hear that you have had a bad start to your day Caro.  

Enjoy your busy day today Emma.  Hope you still find time to chat on here.  By the way, was yesterday a record for chatting?

 Gill and Piglet

Morning Sho.

Loved your creative message Minow, have fun exercising!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Did I miss anything good yesterday? I can't be arsed to read it all as you wrote pages so I'll just say Hi and lurk a bit to catch up on the conversation!

Looks like you had a bubble fest!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww thanks pots

Glad I didn't miss too much then!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've got some things to do around the house later, but there is no rush! lol so I'm currently catching up on eastenders and CBB, I'm a bit behind. 

Oh yeah, MrW is at work


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning Wildcat, seems to be a littel quiet on here today.  I think they must all be shattered from the amount of chatting that went on yesterday!  Hope you are bearing up okay - it's good to see you posting again.  We have all missed you  

Enjoy your bath Pots.    Oh, by the way, your doggie is sooooooooo cute.  How old is he now?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all









I see the smilamania went on throughout the evening 

Tracey - thanks for the smiley link









Hey wildcat - how ya doing









Pots - love your little puppy  Enjoy your









Gill - you knew who I meant 

Sho - good luck with picking up those frosties...be careful now won't ya! I love spagetti bolognaise, I bought some low carb spagetti and its great.

Emma - see you have your priorities right again and its a me me me day for you 

Saz - everyone welcome on here









Minow - very entertaining post. Glad your dh liked his









Luc - You saying that my instruction on how to attach the smileys were misleading









My







was fab last night. Can't wait til thursday's session.

Have a great day man!
















helllloooooooo to everyone else

ps it taken me ages to do this!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

morning everyone,

  i was wondering is anyone organising a meet up soon? i'd really love to meet you all, not many friends in this area!!!!  
considering i've lived here a few years it's pretty sad!!

everyone i know is preggers, naturally of course, my bloody sister keeps popping them out like peas, and she doesn't even want kids!! wants her career. cow!!!! 

so a meet up would just about save my life this moment in time.

sorry to rant when everyone seems in high spirits.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning Tash

Glad to hear that you had a good workout last night - sounds like you have the bug for it now  

Saz, sorry I forgot to say hi earlier and welcome back.  Think I'm still half asleep this morning, I had so much trouble getting out of bed!  I think Sho was trying to organise a get together but it was turning into a nightmare as no one could agree on a date!

Off to a meeting now but back soon (hopefully)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

morning nvh - that post must have taken you ages! lol

Hi beanie  

Saz I think Sho was organising a meet up soon, Sho - is this still on the cards?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Morning all x

Sho..how's yr head?

Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Saz - we do arrange meet ups but unfortunately we couldn't find a date that suited everyone, so I think the next one is planned for sometime in Feb. Keep an eye on the board, i'm sure something will be posted soon.








Must be hard to sit back and watch your sis get pg so easily, but try and keep  casue no doubt one day you will also have your precious little one.
Everyone is lovely here and we all get on so well, although we do have our moments









Wildcat - yeh, but think i'm addicted now even tho it does my head in







just can't stop 

Beannie - enjoy your meeting


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Angie

Sho, hope all goes well today for the transportation of your frosties.  

I really am going off to my meeting now!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning

I still cannot do smilies









so sulking today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah Ha I can from Traceys site you lot must of sent me to a duff site then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww pots he's adorable....choc lab  I had a black one but had to leave him with my ex  Woody's a bit of a poser eh 









Comat was great thanks, really worked up a sweat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Right I am just about to update the list anyone got any additions to add before I do

about bloody time eh Tash !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - i'm not saying a word









Pots - his name was josh, he was my little baby....I  so much when I had to leave him. I want to get one
again but first things first....baby !!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies (well if you can call us that) and Gent 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol starting end of February / March
Caro01 IUI February and if required IVF Mar/Apr
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Hatster
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Angie
Emerald
Myra FET 
Angie 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

NVH DR starts 4th Feb, EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Fingersarecrossed starts 1st Feb
Emma74 DR Starts 10th Feb
Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

DownRegging

Nibbles - down regging (FET) on ET 7th

Stimming

 2WW PUPO !! 

Gill 2 embies on board a 6 and 7 cell. Test Day 7th Feb
BBpiglet7 2 embies on board Test 9th Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

LUC CONGRATULATIONS

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey Kate - no wonder we can't keep up with everyone


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Well a quick hello from me as i am back at work today, on a late shift 1.00-8.30, dreading it, really dont want to go.

Wildcat, lovely to see you back, hope that you are ok hun  

Just a quick question for any of you girls who have had a FET, WN have just called me and said i can start after my next period, but i have to go for another implications meeting sometime this month, why do i have to have an implications meeting, is this standard as part of the process, will this be just to go over the drugs as we will be having a medicated cycle, also is this included in the cost or is it an extra charge?

Sho, good luck with collecting your embies today

Piglet and Gill,    

Hi Pots, Angie, Emma, Nvh, Beanie, Kt, Saz and everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Myra - shame about work eh    I don't understand that cause when myself and monkeylove had our fresh cycles and then went to a FET afterwards we were told that they don't normally do any follow ups, so don't understand why you have to have implications    maybe its something new they've just bought in for FET's

Pots - It was so so sad, we had him from when he was tiny and to leave him did really get to me big time.  But I am happy that he is being really looked after.  He was a good puppy, hardly poo'd or wee'd in the house and didn't chew anything apart from his bed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra it is to go through the drugs etc with you as they will be different to a fresh cycle and it is included in the FET Price


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tash, thats what i thought, it was Ann that called me, she said i can choose any tuesday or Wednesay as that is the days they have implications meetings, maybe its another way of making some more money, who knows

Kt, just saw your post, thanks hun, i thought they were trying to get somemore money out of me


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Myra,

That's odd. I asked if I would need another implications meeting before our nx cycle (although it's another fresh one) and they said no.
I suppose it's because the procedure will be slightly different for your FET and they have to go through it with you?

Sorry abt work. I'm dreading it too! I have a 3am start on Fri (first day back)

Luv Ang xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

God Angie, where to you work, 3am start, thats early


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

arh some dog lovers, thats what i like to see!  

I also have a chocolate lab, bella, she is nearly 2 and the newest member to our family is flick, a black lab who is now 6 months, i get a picture put on when i get home tonight.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Heathrow Myra.

Well I start at 5am, but have to be up at 3am. 
I'm starting to think about changing my job though as have done shifts for so long, and have had enough now!! I was cabin crew for 8years and have worked on the ground at Heathrow in different jobs now for about 10years so think I've had enough!!

What do you do?

Ang xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

By the way Myra, I'm starting my nx cycle after my next AF too. Mr.R said he'd up the dose of Menepur, but keep all else the same. I hope if it's a BFN that this will mean I'll have some frosties as I know each full cycle will take its toll. (hopefully I wont NEED any frosties though!!!)

My day 21 should be about 11th March I think, that is if the last tx hasn't messed up my nx af too much 

Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - you're just down the road from where I am....what terminal? I was at terminal 1 last week!

Myra - I don't understand why you have to have it, I certainly never and neither did Emma or Monkeylove. But you wouldn't have to pay for it anyway.

Saz - you gotta show us yoru dogs...bet I get all mushy over the black one  There's only been cat lovers on here before but nice to see we have some doggie ones too


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Angie, my hubbie works at Heathrow, he is Station Manager for Austrian airlines, i used to work as a Beautican in the duty free many years ago in Terminal 4, i hated the shifts and the early starts.

They always say a change is as good as a rest, it wouldnt hurt just to have a look and see what else is out there.

Hopefully you wont need any frosties, but you could always use them to have another child later on


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash, i have had my doggies on here, dont forget my furbabies

As for the implications, i might call them later and ask why i have to have one, stupid me should have asked when i had her on the phone this morning


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

hello you lot


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Blimey, Angie 3am for a 5am start...boy am I glad I don't have to do that.

I've just turned down a cruise from Valparaiso to Sydney coz of tx







That was a hard descision I have to admit!

I grew up with dogs but now I have my fur babies and I wouldn't be without them. Mind you I had 2 fur babies before that I had to leave with my ex coz I couldn't look after them with my work at the time....that was sooooo hard. He promised to keep me informed as to how they did but I have never heard anything at all!

Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Piglet, i need to move my butt in a minute, got to get ready for work, how are you today hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - how could I forget your fur babies! I would give em a call 








piggy wiggy - how ya doing 

Minow - thats terrible, bet you're gutted but hopefully it will be worth it


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Myra - I did have a meeting before my FET - I can't remember if it was called implications or something else but it was when dh and I went through all the forms, signed consent etc. It was much quicker than the one for the fresh cycle though - I think it only took about 15 mins or something.

Sho - will PM you re picking up the cakes. Good luck today.

Emma - did my cheque arrive ok?

KT - thanks for updating the list - still seems a while off until I get started again. You'll have BFPs by then.

I missed all the playing with bubbles/smilies yesterday as was working too hard  . Looked like fun.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Monkey, at least i am not the only one then


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello - I'm fine thanks. Just had a hair cut and am up and about to do various little jobs in the house today - nothing to strenuous though!

Sorry you have to go to work  Myra


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear....me thinks last night's meal might be having an effect on DH and me....rather a lot of







going on here!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hiya Potty, Monkeylove, Saz, and Tash  

Yes i have a whippet/labrador cross, we think, called Penny who's a rescue, and is luuuurrrrrrvely !! I love cats too and we've also had pet dumbo rats in the house which are so cute with their big ears!

Is that you farting Minow?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Me? Never!









Pots, what's wrong with your post? Your bucket is full apparently?!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

my screen says Minow's offline................


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - that will teach me to use your name in vein next time eh  I thought you didn't have a meeting with wn  Was it just me that didn't have anything then 

Piglet - hope you're hair looks lovely and bouncy. Take it easy...

Off for lunch now, am starving!









Pots - hope you don't have to wait as long as you did with the


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah ha! I'm hiding!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Caught you NVH! Didn't you have a meeting with the nurse then? I remember mine well as we had to squeeze it in before we went on holiday so they made a special effort to get us an appointment. When did you sign the consent forms and when did they give you the information sheets re FET? That's all I remember happening in it.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It means I can lurk and







and no one would ever know!

Actually haven't done it on purpose....just the way it is!








don't tell anyone I'm here they might not notice!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

hee hee minow - but I didn't say hello to you coz I idn't know you were here   HELLO  

Pots - out for lunch - yummy. lad to hear that you must be feeling a little better today. make sure you tell me everything you had to eat, especially pudding ..........burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!

What you got for lunch NVH?

I'll see if I can get a PennyDog pic on here


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

sorry pots - you said you IN for lunch - bean brain me


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

make sure you still get pudding though................


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Talking of lunch, I spose I aught to go and see waht I can rustle up for me and DH. and then I spose I aught to get on with some practise.....no good just sitting here all day!
Bye for now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Chatterboxs

No time for smilies for me will do some later when im back home after my haircut   got my starbucks next to me

Sho-Your probably moving your embies ...dont trip  

Wildcat-Good to see your still popping on hun, if you fancy meeting up with me and Sho on Friday your more than welcome, even if you fancy doing it last minute see how you feel at the time  

Pots-pmsl at woody's pics   what a poser   still waiting on the cheque hun, come on slacker your the last one  

Monkey-Got your cheque  

Piglet-Come on lets see penny dog  

Tash-How was combat last night  

Kate-Yay you can use the smilies now   about time really  

Saz-Come for coffee on friday if you like were have a starbucks fettish and we will be meeting in woking  

Kerry-Got your money too thanks


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

NVH - just to say I didn't have a follow up with the consultant before my FET. In fact we still haven't as they said there wasn't much to say, just that it was bad luck and that they would slightly reduce the drugs next time. And if that was all they were going to say I thought we would save ourselves the trip!

Hi Piglet - hope your 2ww is not dragging too much!

Hello everyone else as well.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

this is MIL great dane puppy Sam


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my Penny Dog sleeping on the fireplace - I'm sure you've seen this one before?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

and these are the Great Tits that were nesting in my letterbox last summer!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

this is one of my nieces rabbits


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

this is the other


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-You have some great looking tits there hun  

Pennydog and mils dog are cuties too  

Myra-I had a implications meeting for my fet as there was more forms to sign and also different protocol  

Pots-I had cash from fingers this morning i will bank the cheques then tomorrow


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

these are their ducks


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

this is the dog on a friends fathers vineyard in Tenerife


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

i wanna hear them pots pots pots tell me tell me tell me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Come on pots  

I have mine too but not saying


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know mine too but just call the embies Elmo and Peanut at the moment


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

actually, I like both of those, pots - good choice


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not as modern as you Pots and we'll probably go for Michael Alan and Emily Rose. My sons tell me there's a horror film about a girl called Emily Rose but I don't care. I don't like the name Alan much to be honest but its in honour of DH father who died when DH was about 14 - yonks ago!! If we have twins we'll regig the names to include others but we'll have to wait and see. I like the name Harry which is popular and also Sian - whats the little hat called that goes over the 'i' ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots-my cat is called Henry ahhhhh and Freya is lovely too  


Michael and Emily are lovely too..not sure about the Alan though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok ok Olivia for a Girl and it was going to be Cain for a boy but we have changed the name to Bailey for a boy now


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've never heard of Hawaiin, Pots but its lovely. If we have twin girls then I'll probably use both MIL names in the middle, which aren't great but it'll be something like Emily Patricia, and Rosie Eileen - I've heard worse..............but I really can't remember when................................. 

I like Olivia, Emma and haven't heard of Bailey for a boy before


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots Cain reminded us of emmerdale too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash Have you forgotton my 2 GSD's Tiny and Alfie









Pots I really like the name Henry too but my Hubby doesnt like it he says its too posh but he has agreed to it as a middle name.

We really like the name Mia too but it really does not go with our surname of Thacker!!!

My friends little boy is called Bailey I really like the name too, but think we might sue it for a girl


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am having a megga fat day today   I've just had to undo my size 16 jeans for heavens sake. I've already gone up a whole size during treatment and now I've expanded again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Mia is lovely did you say Sue for a girl  

Piglet-get some trackie bottoms on  

Pots-Dont nick it or else


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Which name means ' Child of a fat Biffa' ?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Opps Emma now I meant we like Bailey for a girl.

I still have another 7 months to pursade Nigel to like the name Henry yet I think I will have to keep saying it to him in his sleep.

Emma yes Mia is lovely but say Mia Thacker and then you wont agree


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pots

I'll probably use the excuse ' well I've only just had Treatment' for the next 20 years as I try to heave my bulk out of a chair


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

My Alfie who will be three on 26th Feb.



My Tiny who was 5 on new years eve.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to heat up a bag of vomit for lunch - what did DH make for you Pots? 

Love the dogs KTx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

this is the farm cat, that goes with the previous farm dog, who has different colour eyes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I love german shephards lovely dogs we had one when i was tiny who was massive he was an ex police dog and didnt like anyone going near me when i was a baby, if they went to put there hand near me he would put his paw on their hand and push it away   when i was 18mths and i used to come downstairs in the morning in my nappy he would pick me up by the nappy and carry me upstairs to my mum  
Piglet ahhh what a cute cat funny eyes


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

and finally, this is the [email protected] rat who was trying to nick the birds peanuts in the middle of the night!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

piglet pmsl you and your pics


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

A friend of mine in Cheshire used to keep pigs many years ago, and when their baby girl crawled into the pigpen with the litter of piglets, the sow picked her up by the nappy and carried her outside! Lucky really as pigs will be very vicious if provoked. The sow must have realised she was a baby and meant no harm to her litter. That would have been a picture!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots-what u having for lunch..turkish delight in bed with a napkin and paper plate


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off to the hairdressers









I will be back on later when im home about 3.30


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you're dogs are lovely, sorry!

Piglet - just mackeral & salad and a mushroom and thyme soup  those drugs are evil so don't worry about
the weight, if you're pg you won't care anyway 

Emma I love your names, cain reminded me of emmerdale too and I think he is yuk! Hows your coffee  Going into a meeting in a moment so i'll miss ya before your big hair do









Pots - loving yours too! I keep changing mine  See ya later

Monkeylove - Never had a meeting as such but now I come to think of it, before my first cycle got cancelled they prepped me for a FET just in case to sign a few forms and go through what happens, so you're right. That was jan and my fet was in Dec 

I'm off for a video conference with Italia...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma how cute, Alfie is a lap dog or he trys to be but a bit difficult when he is 8 1/2 stone, but he is lovely and more stupid than agressive, whereas Tiny barks at anything and really panics if he thinks he is being left out. They are both very good around babies though they sleep next to the moses basket or pram and make it difficult for anyone to get to them without one of us in room


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Piglet I put on a stone with my tx's but when I got my BFP I have since lost 21lbs so it all evens out, dont worry as long as you get a BFP in the end that is all that matters


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Where have you all gone









Does anyone know anyone who has a cottage for rental in either Norfolk, suffolk, devon or cornwall as we are trying to book a week away in May and one in June and taking the 2 dogs with us, we would normally go camping but as its in a tent it probably isnt a good idea this year as I cant imagine sleeping on the floor in a stuff hot tent 7 months gone, but all the search engines I keep trying a driving me nuts they have a tick box for dogs then when you read through they say no dogs or only 1.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello ladies,

How are you all.... just finished work so will catch up and chat

Ali i just blew u sooo many bubbbles, took you up to 1777!

Bendybird.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - sorry don't know anyone but if you find out let me know 

Hi bendy

Just had my video conference with our office in Italy and the weather looked so lovely







If I wanted to I could get a trip to Italy and Spain with the
project that i'm on at the moment, but was with tx I can't


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I would love a job like that- video conerence and everything! beats changing poo nappies and potties!! I could wear a power suit tooo! 

Everyones baby names are lovely! My sister has decided on Millie for her girl due in may how cute is that!!

I would have Lola for a girl and Jack, Jake or Alfie for boys!

Kt - dont know anyone with a cottage anywhere in this country---could do if you wanted to go to Barbados or Dubia. Your sogs are massive and i would be frightened that they'e gobble me up 

Wildcats- hope you are ok and feeling better each day  

Em - are you havin a trim or the extensions going back in Miss pob

Dont worry about weigh gain.. we are all going to get belly fat soon!

I went on a diet, well im still on it but i went to weight watchers and it really does work have lost over three and half stone now. Actually have people say i look good and someone used the word THIN 

I want to order a new dining room table shall i just do it then tell dp about it after?

B.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

How do ladies

well i thought I was cured but I have been struck down once more with illness!!









So i have a large pot of soup on the go to try and heal myself.

Last night I got drunk and threw up in the garden as well much to my shame. but this is not hangover as my nose seems to be the source of a river of snot!! definitely not alchohol related 

I haven't been back and read all the new posts, I tried and got fed up with it, but I wil just say:

 Saz!!! I did try to organise a meet. I think we will definitly be trying to get one organised for next month sometime

Wildcat_ hello hun!!!

Ali and Monkey need a lot more bubbles, they are no where near 2007!!!  get to it

I collected my embryos this morning from Hammersmith. What and **** about mess around that was!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F28%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









the bloody thing was massive!!! So heavy and not feeling very well, it took ages to walk with it. The car park is miles away at Hammersmith as well, so it just got bad to worse. Then on th way back to Woking, the M25 was closed somewhere so I had to turn off and it added about 40 minutes to the whole thing. Then they took ages at Woking checking they were mine. I did start to wonder whether it was worth the hassle, but tis done now eh! 

hi to everyone else. Barney, we haven't seen you on here much lately


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry I disappeared. I went on to the donor thread and then MIL popped round which was lovely.

Bendy - yes Millie is cute and is probably what I'll shorten Emily to. I love the name Jack! i had to tell DH when I ordered a dining suite as it was horrendously expensive and he was paying! Well doen on the weight los hun - thats brilliant  

KT - sorry I can't help with the cottage. We love Cornwall and hope to go there this summer for a break at some point. We honeymooned there  

Sorry you're poorly again Sho


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - well done on the weight loss, thats fantastic







Barbados and Dubai sounds lovely...who do you know  might have to take a trip myself 








Job sounds better than it is, although I work for the european head office so get to speak to a lot of europeans funnily enough  Been to Rome a couple of times, holland, germany, belgium and france. Hmmm me thinks spain is on the cards! Its no fun really travelling for business though 

Sho - poor you, get yourself off to







if you can.
Can't believe you threw up, thats normally my thang. Well done on getting your frosties to their new home although it sounds like you had
a bit of an ordeal


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Helloooooo

Just popping by, KT if you didn't have the dogs with you then our family does have a place in Cornwall (down at the Lizard, right on the edge of a cliff...it's amazing) but it's no pets I'm afraid.

Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Do they minow.... do they rent it out?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Back


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

A woman stopped by unannounced at her recently married son's house. She rang the doorbell and walked in. She was shocked to see her  Daughter-in-law lying on the couch, totally naked. Soft music was  playing, and the aroma of perfume filled the room. 

"What are you doing?" she asked. 

"I'm waiting for my husband to come home from work, " the  Daughter-in-law answered. 

"But you're naked!" the mother-in-law exclaimed. 

"This is my love dress," the daughter-in-law explained. 

"Love dress? But you're naked!" 

"My husband loves me to wear this dress, " she explained.  "It excites him to no end. Every time he sees me in this dress, he  instantly becomes romantic and ravages me for hours on end.  He can't get enough of me." 

The mother-in-law left. When she got home, she undressed, showered  and put on her best perfume, dimmed the lights, put on a romantic CD  and lay on the couch waiting for her husband to arrive. 

Finally her husband came home. He walked in and saw her laying there provocatively 

"What are you doing?" he asked. 

"This is my love dress, " she whispered, sensually. 

"Needs ironing, " he said. "What's for dinner?"


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ooh wots this about your folks cottage Minow?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

piglet

Minow - share the details...

And you bendy!








em, hows the hair


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back from work and Tesco's









Sho- nightmare with your frosties! glad you have them home though!  fancy chucking up in the garden you old lush!  sorry you feel poo love 

Emma- Im getting my hair done tom, how does your look? are you pleased? 

Piglet -your pic's cracked me up , one of those bunnies did'nt have any ears 

Tash- your job sounds exciting, video conference indeed, check you Ugly Betty! 

Hi, Minow, Pots, Bendy, caro, Elly and everyone


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill - They snapped off after it was pulled out of a hat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - who you calling ugly betty







How you doing today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I meant in a high powered office!  Yeah Im good (.)(.) are sore as, but work is a good distraction from this 2ww! you ok hun??

I need to go and sort







now! and then im off to acc, she is just gonna do a few pins and reki today which will be nice and relaxing!

Piglet-you nut job  how are you bearing up?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

bullocks


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

cluckin' bored


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Minow but if we are holidaying in the UK it has to be with the dogs !

Piglet loved your joke hunny  


I think Piglet has lost her marbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

found 'em


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola

Gill-Just a trim hun   what you having done tomorrow   pmsl ugly betty  

Who has been cottaging


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet 

Gill - gosh that was a flying visit. Your (.)(.) been this sore before  enjoy acu won't ya! Yeh work is a good distraction but I might take time off as the best part to the 2ww is not having to come to work







Dh says its better for me to go to work cause it will keep my mind off syptoms etc etc 
What did you cook from all your lidl goodies anyway


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT, I now it's a pain...we wanted to take our cats but nope, no pets at all not even family!
Yes it is rented out and it is amazing. A really special place.
I don't think I'm allowed to give details on here really as I guess it would be advertising but I'm sure I can pm you details if you want anyone.

Trying to work here. Going to be getting a website up and running to sell my arrangements but got to sort out what I have arranged and really should try to do some more as well. Keep feeling drawn to pop in and see what's going on here as wel though!  

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi emma don't encourage gill


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Minow - please could you pm me the details


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Sore dollies are good, i never had them with my last fet 

Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

i've pm'd minow already... me first me first









Emma - you being







again


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill I had very sore dollies made it difficult to sleep and if I went out in the cold they felt like they were on fire so hope it is a good sign for you, not too long to go now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Piglet- are you 'Ma Larkin?'   are you a real farmers wife? 

Tash- I dont think so, but ive never got this far before and Ive never had Gestone, so who know's,    I hope its a good sign

Em's is cottaging a rude word>   just a trim & blow for me hun!   sore dollies pmsl

Kt dont copy the rude girl you soooo much more classy than her!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - not sure of the s/e's of gestone  but the fact you've gone longer this time is great


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ma Larkin 







i reckon your going to be preggers lady sore boobs is a very good sign   i had them the 1st time but not with my fet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Gill you are correcy I should of said Sore Breasts being a posh girl me!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

so are you going to post a picture of your hair cut then Emma as we have only seen it long


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I had wicked sore breasts on my FET. Worse than on my fresh because of a higher dose of progesterone.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually, i've seen emma's new hair style


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Me too very nice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh sho - where did you come from


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've been lurking. Not feeling too chatty today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

to Sho and Tash then


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho are you feeling







with aftereffects of too much







last night


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Is this Emma's hair cut?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - not like you not to be chatty....hope you resume back to your normal self soon 

Kate - ali saw em's hair too  

Right off home, catch you lot later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you joining us naughty girls


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No mate, its this cold!! Feeling really really rough. Trying to keep on top of the business but really struggling today. Not good.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-  

Tash bye


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Me being Naughty no just bored plus I still have lots of work to do yet, had a right go at the decorators today as they were meant to take 3-4 weeks and its now week 4 and they are telling me another 3 weeks and I have people coming to stay next saturday and I only have my bedroom/en suite, the kitchen and the living room and office every other room is either bare brick waiting to be plastered, wet plaster waiting to dry so can be painted including the hall stairs and landing on in a three story house thats a nightmare as the whole house is a Fing Dump. And they only wanted to do my bedroom and ensuite today before they have another room even half done for us to move into they seem to like destroying every room before actually finishing one







and they wanted more money think again finish a bloody room and then you might get more money

Sorry rant over, on the good side ordered my new blinds for the living room today very nice, and then ended up buying a click clack sofa bed too from the shop next door to go in the play room / Nigel's Gadget room really nice solid Pine with a chocolate matress reduced from £499 to £199 Bargain


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Sho

Kate-Sofa bed was a bargain!!!! kick their ****


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls...sneaked on at work and havent read through all the pages.
I rang Woking today and it was touch and go whether i could start tx end of Feb, Ann said they are so busy and had to check with Caroline to see if it was ok....so be warned girls. They are trying to employ another Embryologist. Anyway EC is booked hopefully for 14th March...so in 4 weeks time will be starting on the short protocol. YIPPEE


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i don't know what is going on on here today, I haven't been able to keep up and it isn't even that busy  just too bunged up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off to make beef stew..love it  have a nice evening all 









Ali-You will be on the 2ww with me then my e/c is the 12th with e/t on the 14th  we can do lunch in the 2nd week


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Ali!!

Did you have short protocol before? Or is this a new thing for you hun?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Sho...short protocol like last time but drug change again, still taking the very expensive Cetrotide but back on the Menopur as he said i got pregnant on my first go with that...so fingers crossed.
Emma......oh no anyone else but u  
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the Bubble Tracy and Bendy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm going to ask Mr R if I can do the short protocol this time so I can fit it in around dh going to Germany. that cetrotide costs loads doesn't it 

oi! I gave you bubbles as well lady


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah thanks Sho       
How ya feelin, just skimmed through the last lot of posts and looks like u need cheering up  
Yeah cetrotide cost about £38 a day and i am also on the highest dose of menopur.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash...i missed u   
Gill is preggers   
Sorry girls got to go as Caretaker wants to close school
Love Ya All


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bugger!! that's gonna set you back a bit then.

I'm just knackered with this cold hun. I never get ill, and when I do it only lasts two days and I;m alright. I'm not used to it dragging on like this


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys, I haven't read back through all the posts as everyone's been chatting for England!! so I hope everyone's ok this eve.
Sorry you're not feeling well Sho xx

Luv Angie x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening girls

Havent been on for a couple of days and just cant keep up! i've been really busy organising a surprise holiday for DH who has his big 40 in june - something exciting to look forward to if the next cycle is another bfn.

Just wanted to wish Gill and Piglet lots of    - soundng good so far!

Sho - hope you feel better soon  

Myra - hope you are doing ok this week.

Ali - great news about starting in Feb - I am at woking next week to talk dates so better prepare myself for a delay then  

Big   to everyone


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Good evening ladies  

As promised this afternoon, i've put a piccie of my favorite furry girls on my profile.

hope you are all having a good night>xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh sho, I really feel for you, it sounds like you are not a very well bunny. Hope you get better soon








Sorry to say but I don't think MrR will let you do the short protocol unless you don't respond very well to the stimms, but you've got no problems in that area. I don't think they will just say yes cause your dh is away. More likely to ask you if you want to freeze dh's sperm instead. It might be your only option apart from using your frosties.

Kate - that must be so frustrating when they promise you one thing and do another  Remember they're there to work for you and if they are not doing what they've said then don't hand over any more dosh  My dh asks for 50% upfront to cover materials and then the remainder he gets on completion, unless the person asks for extras along the way. Even he says they're out of order 

Saz - your doggies are so cute, but you've got to join in and find a little miss or mr men piccie 

Ali - I bet i've missed you  Well done on WN finding a spot for you, with that short protocol you will catch me and emma up in no time. Ooooh wouldn't it be fab if all our dolly mixtures were born around the same time. 

Haster - really hope they can fit you in too









Emma - hope you enjoy your beef stew









Emma/Sho - this will be you two on friday http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/nahrung/e035.gif[/im

This is the colour of our roses when we got married [img]ttp://www.cosgan.de/images/more/flowers/048.gif


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for all your    you lovely girlies!

It sounds like wn are really snowed down with us lot atm!   glad you have ec date Ali thats wicked news hun!  

Tash you still there?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Sho - notice anything different about your bubbles?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/sho - ok let me try again, this will be you two on friday

















This is what i'm like tonight...so much for the detox 









This will be me on sunday










 just amusing myself






































Ok bored now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - am still here for a bit, thought I was on my own


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - your bubbles are back to 2007 









Thanks tracey - reckon that will cheer poorly sho up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

4th post in a row 

I'm off then as all of you seem to have desserted me


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening all 

*Sho* - I know I haven't been on much at lately, thanks for noticing (I think!!!) A few reasons I suppose. Hard to keep up with all you chatterboxes who can jump on during the day ! Also been feeling a bit quiet, guess this is the in between period and prob not starting tx again til the summer sometime. Were supposed to be moving this year (cancelled last year as DHs job future was uncertain and the year before that when I got made redundant)but major changes at DHs place again and he doesn't know what is happening and prob won't know the full implications for another few months. Looks like move is postponed again which is fine of course but it was supposed to be helping us, well more specifically me, focus on other things!!

Can I ask you girls a personal queston? Do you all  lots during any given month We are unexplained so I guess in theory it could still happen naturally but sometimes it just all seems so pointless as it hasn't happened in three and a half years.

Have just read back and want to apologise for the me me me post and for complaining. (that's what you get for asking after me Sho!!) Usually I have a holiday or something to look forward to at this time of the year but last year and this year we have been trying to save and didn't/don't plan to go anywhere much. Please tell me that some of you feel a bit like that too and it isn't just me!

*Gill* -    Keep up the good work Gestone!

*Piglet* -   

*Emma* - Did you get my cheque hon?

*Myra* - 

*Wildcats * - Good to see you back.  

*Ali * - Time will fly by and you will be starting befor you know it! 

*Sho* - Hope you are feeling much better soon. I am so surprised I haven't had anything as I get sneezed on and coughed over on a daily, actually hourly, basis! I am up for a meet soon, just what we need at this horrible time of year.

Lots of cute doggie photos on here today - I love dogs! I loved when mine was a puppy but boy are they hard work!

Hope I haven't depressed everyone, I am fine really. Have a lovely evening all you lovely ladies, and Mr W of course!

xx

Big hello to everyone else..esp those that have got nothing better to do on a Tues eve (NVH, Gill, etc.!!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im here     dont ask me i havent any tubes


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma    how you doing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks hun   just wanna start jabbing


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

When you jabbing again?

Did you get the cheque?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, Emma's gone...oh well think I will go and jump in a bath.

night everyone xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi barney, I say just carry on   for england cause you never know!  Sorry you feel a bit down, its hard when you are in between cycles but time goes by so quickly!

Emma - check out your bubbles...wasn't me  

Am scanning art work through ebay...not here really


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You guys are smile obsessed!  

Em i put ur bubbles back to a 7 ending as some cheeky monkey   you some dodgy number

should go to bedreally as have a long early day but the ealier i go to bed, the faster morning comes BOOOO


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Anyways im off to bed, will catch up with you all tomorrow after work

Have a good day tomorrow and i hope 6pm comes really fast! 

Bendy.xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All,

Piglet - pmsl at all the random animal photos - do you race round the Surrey countryside taking pics of every animal you see?  

Emma - show us your new hair do  

Sho - sorry you aren't feeling well  

Wildcat - how are you honey? hope you and Chris are taking care of each other  

Gill - sore boobies sound promising to me    

Kate -   give them decorators what for

Barney - sorry you are feeling in limbo - horrid feeling - we're all here for you honey..

Ali - not long to go    

  to everyone i've missed

Had the day from hell. Colleague who has been off for 3 months is now back at work part time . She has been back for just over 2 weeks and has done sod all in that time, been really rude and aggressive to everyone and refuses to do any work. Since most of our work is on telephone or email, it's not as if she can't physically do something. Well, today someone asked her if she had a problem with them as she had been so rude. This girl (I'll call her A)stood up in the middle of the office and started shrieking like a banshee " I haven't got a problem with you, I've got a problem with everyone here", " I've just had a major operation" and " why hasn't anyone told me they have a problem with me" From a 30 odd year old woman with teenage child, this is scary stuff!!

My boss who was in a meeting at the time, had to abandon his meeting and remove her from the office and we both talked to her for 2 hours (!) to calm her down. Main problem is that her dr won't write her off any longer as she is fit for work but obviously mentally she is unstable. My company only pay sick pay at managers discretion and my boss had fought tooth and nail so that she was paid for the entire time she was off, all she seems to be doing is taking the p*ss. Noone apparently understands what she has gone through ( despite the fact that 2 others in the office have had very similar ops). Despite others in the office having their own problems she refuses to acknowledge this! I ended up feeling sorry for her as she made such a fool of herself.

As you know I have been really stressed in the last few weeks and today was the final straw. Had a 2 hour conversation with my boss tonight and have once again emphasised how important it is that I am stress free for tx - he has promised me changes by the end of the week - we'll see what happens!!



Anyway rant over - just wanted to get that off my chest - thanks for listening!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Well..this must be the first time in 30days that I have seen MORNING!!!  
I'm trying to get my body clock back to some normality before first day back at work on Friday!!
I'm definately not taking so much time off before and after tx nx time as it's so hard to go back!! Maybe I'd have felt differently if it was a BFP. I don't know.

Fingersarecrossed.....Good Luck for the start of your treatment tomorrow xx

Right, off to the hairdressers this morning to get rid of my scary roots!!! 

Have a good day all

Luv Angie x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just having a quick







back in a while


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!

Ya! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F17%255F211%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Thanks Tracy for that. I'm chuffed now!!!! RIGHT NOBODY TOUCH MY BUBBLES!!! I NEED ALL THE LUCK I CAN GET

NVH- I know. I can only ask though. But, I don't think Wildcat was a poor responder, didn't she have loads of eggs the first time bt ovulated early?  Like I say, I can only ask him.

Barney- howdy! The in between period sucks!!!! There is an inbetween treatment thread I post on sometimes, but its a bit slow  As for love action. Me and dh try every month to no avail. Totally pointless, but you always hear about people getting lucky. Because you are unexplained, do keep trying. you never know  We haven't got a holiday booked either hun so we're in the same boat

Fingers-  your colleagu sounds like a right nut job!!! Sack her I say and get someone in you can actually communicate with. She obviously doesn't want to be there. Good for you stressing your needs as well. You must put yourself first at this time hun. If it doesn't improve, go sick, the WILL cope

Emma- I didn't get your message til just before bed, I'll get onto it today I promise, I just felt horrendous yesterday

I am still really ill. If anything, worse than ever, but luckily I haven't got to go and move embryos around the south of England. This cold had now officially turned into the flu and as Karen knows, I don't use that word lightly. My whole body is in agony!!! I feel terrible. I've only had the flu once before and it isn't as bad as that time, but God i feel awful. It doesn't help that I don't get any peace anymore. I've moved onto the couch for the day with the laptop so I can keep ontop of the business, but I could really do with going back to bed. Can't be done though. I'm just hoping I'm bettter for my coffee with Emma. I've been really looking forward to it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Olive-Are you responsible for my bubbles   if you are i will blow some back hun  

Sho-Ahhhhh sorry your feeling so pooh, dont worry if you cant make Friday


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought I was cured on Monday but no! I'm hoping that I'll be sorted by Friday. I won't miss unless I'm dead!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Hope you get better and can make Friday


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

Really sorry to hear that you are feeling worse today Sho.  Shame you can't go back to bed with a lemsip.  Hope you gradually feel better as the day goes on.

Hi Emma, gosh, you've got loads of bubbles now, think we should call you Miss Popular!

Loved all the doggie pictures yesterday, oh and Piglets farm yard


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning Beanie 

I'm keeping my spirits up on here though  

What you up to today?

By the way Saz- hello  you do need to get a little miss pic though, NVH is right


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

Sho - I hope you are feeling better today hun, take lots of vits and wrap up warm.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its a bit quiet on here this morning


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry just went for a cuppa.

I'm sure the girls will keep you entertained on here today Sho.  Get well soon  

Boring day for me today - 2 hours of calls this morning, oh joy   

Morning Wildcat.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning beanie

I'm playing poker online at the moment. I won $30 yesterday so I'm happy!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sho - Ahhhh poor you, sorry that its turned into flu  maybe you should have rested in the beginning a bit more and kept off that trampolene like I told you  but thats all too late now 








Yeh you are right, there is no harm in asking MrR about the short protocol and I hope he says yes. Try and get your self all tucked up and keep warm. Get better soon









Kerry - what a physco







glad you talked to your boss though, and he has promised to do something about your workplace, its not good for you to be so stressed out like this over work. 

Hi Bendy - hope your day isn't as bad as you expected

Angie - Know what you mean about going back to work after so much time off. I hated it and its even worse after a bfn! I reckon I might go back to work for a few days in the middle of the 2ww depending on how I feel. Probably take the 1st week off and then go back for a couple of days and then take the last couple of days off if that makes sense.

Wildcat - well done on your win, but make sure you don't get too addicted  There was something on the tv about this gambling on line stuff the other day and it wasn't good.

Minopw - enjoy your cuppa

Beannie - don't forget to use your best telephone voice 

Emma - any personal appointments today 

Well I am off to the harvester for lunch. The one by us is very nice and does a wicked fillet steak, just how I like it


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh wow, well done Wildcat.  I'm too scared to have a go at poker on line as I just know that I would get addicted.  Hope you wins lots more money today though  

Morning Tash, Harvester for lunch - sounds good.  So what's the occasion?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - I hope you have a better day at work today hun.

Nvh - Nah I've been playing on and off for over a year, I don't play for huge amounts of money so I'm not worried!  I hate to lose so I turn it off when I do!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - A girl I work withs birthday yesterday...any excuse to go out for lunch round here    

There is a girl at work who is pregnant (one of many   ) anyway its her last day today and they've decorated her desk with balloons
and gifts of her desk.  She's only text in to say she's in the labour ward  

Wildcat - glad you're in control


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Traampoline!!! I wish, I haven't been able to get on it for a week. I was going to earlier on this week but felt too ill. No chance of that for a few days yet I reckon.
Enjoy your harvester. Christ knows what I'll be having for lunch. Nothing is and dh would have to do the honours 

Well I tried to get a bit fo sleep, but not possible with my nose in this condition


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all

Kerry Kick **** at work and tell them that you have covered for all of them over the last few months and now it is there turn, Good Luck hunny how exciting that you start DR tomorrow I have very positive vibes for you.

Elly glad to see you with us, Keep on winning and show them how its done, I dont blaim you turning off when you loose I HATE LOOSING !!

Heelllooo to everyone else how you doing?

Kate x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - oh I remember you saying you was going to get on the trampolene, but didn't know that you didn't go through with it.  Would it help to inhale some vicks on some hot water with a towel over your head    Also you must eat, but I guess you already know that    The flu/cold is so common but its just makes to you feel so bad  

Hello kate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I must get my ass onto the trampoline too, and I have a treadmill which is in need of some use


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Tash    I love Harvesters Chicken Open Sarnies on Chapattia bread yummy

Wildcat Wow that would be good going trampoline and a treadmill shame there isnt a magic spell that we can click our fingers and get all tonned up.

I have just ordered a 'Toning Ball' from Avon as it is cheaper than Tescos and Pink!! dont know what I am going to do with it though but they say they are good!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt-no joke I've got one that you can have for £3. my dh bought it last year and as yet it hasn't even left the package. It just need blowing up


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Sho, but the order was collected last night, Blow it up and give it ago I know a few people that sware by it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I can see myself falling on my **** alot though I have to admit with the ball flying across the room, Lets just hope my dogs dont decide its a game and pearce it !!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I can't eat bread    so I am going for fillet steak and salad.  I love their ribs too, actually I love everything.  Have to tell them to hold the chips  

Sho - I bought an ab toner from next in the sale and thats still in the packaging  

Wildcat - I would love a treadmill at home but they are a bit pricey    I'll stick to my combat for now until stimms me thinks


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning guys  

Sho - sorry you're feeling so poorly, especially when you thought you were on the mend.  Like you, I'm rarely ill so when I am, I get really frustrated with myself and expect to feel better within a day!

Kerry - she sounds a nightmare.  Glad you have empahised to your boss that you must be stress free - hope he took it on board.

Barney - sorry you're feeling a bit down at the moment.  It must be very difficult if you have unexplained IF as there's always that little thought of 'maybe' in the back of your mind.  It was almost a relief when they told us dp's reversal hadn't worked as at least I stopped hoping and praying every month.  I can also understand the feeling of being in limbo at the moment - I was thinking about the whole tx thing yesterday and I realised that it is not so much it not 
working that I am afraid of (because I know the odds of it working first time are unlikely), it is more the fear of having to wait another few months to try again...  I know it's easy to say, but it will come round before you know it  


Hi to Tash, Kate, Emma, Angie and everyone else 
I bought a trampoline last week and I'm ashamed to say I've not used it yet    

Wildcat - well done on the poker win.  I play it very occasionally but I'm not great.  DP plays it literally constantly and dreams of being professional..... trust me that's staying a dream as well


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Karen - I also bought a trampolene and only used it for a week    Oh well, at least the thought was there  

I reckon our next meet should be a night at bingo, take a leaf out of Ali's book I reckon.  Think it would be a laugh


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash I think that is a great idea and could be a fantastic laugh, I bet we would be too busy chatting though and get told off by the caller!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen- that's terrible!!!! Get on your trampoline missus! And you NVH. i really enjoy mine, but i think it will be out of action for a little while yet.

KT- damn!! I was hoping to get rid of it. I can see it going on e bay over the weekend, he obviously isn't going to use it 

NVH- good idea about the bingo. That would be a right laugh 

Still not feeling better, just watching CSI that i recorded last night.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, hope you are enjoying your steak!

Sho, hope you're beginning to feel a little better.

Hi Kate, a toning ball - sounds painful    No trampoline in my house but I wish I had a thread mill like Wildcat! 

Karen, I know what you mean, the waiting is so frustrating between treatments.  I'm nearly 37 too so time isn't exactly on my side. 

Girls, can I ask you a question?  We need to have all our tests renewed before we start our next treatment and DH went to the docs this morning to ask about getting his HIV, Hep B and C done.  Apparently there is a charge of around £70.  Does that sound about right?  Are the charges similar at Woking as I think I would prefer to get it done there if I have to pay as we all know what the NHS can be like?!  I was really hoping that we could get them done free on the NHS but obviously not


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

By the way, where is Emma today?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beanie - my tests were done for free at my doctors


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I know Sho    I did have a quick go when dp set it up but apart from bouncing up and down and twisting, I didn't know what else to do - god know how you manage to stay on it for 45 minutes  .  But you are right and I'm going to try and do it for half an hour while Coronation Street's on tonight!

Beanie - my Dr said she would do the tests for free but not any drugs - I think it is up to them unfortunately.  I can't remember how much the HIV etc were at Woking but I know the LH, FSH etc were £17 each.  If there's not much in it, I would def get them done at Woking as they get them back so much quicker.  Do you have the price list at  home, otherwise I'll pm you later with it.

Bingo would be funny Tash!  My step sister goes with her mum occasionally.  I've been twice, first time I won about three times but nothing after that.  As for chatting Kate - it's not the caller you have to worry about - those little old ladies are ferocious if you as much as sniff while the games on.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Stop talking about your excerises and ball's etc and get on with doing it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

YEAH LETS ALL GO TO BINGO


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

have sneaked on again during my lunch hour,
Sho.....hun i am so sorry your feelin poorly, hope your feeling better for your Muff and stuff on Fri.
Kerry......sounds like a right fruitcake, glad you had a chat wiv your boss...dep breaths 1..2..3..
Right.....where r all these posh smilies coming from
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh whos put an 8 at the end of my Bubbles...was that U Emma


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Where have u all gone.....i come on here during the day, risk losing my job and u all bu**er off.   
Gonna have to go in a mo as just heard bell go for end of play
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wont be on later as round a friends for dinner and to sort another friends love life out......shame i am driving.
Have a good day girls....Gill and Piggy hope you are both ok
Barney....know exactly how you feel, every month we have a 2ww it drives u mad. Cheer up we will all get there   
Love ya all   
Wildcat....glad u like gamblin, we can count u in on the Bingo trip


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well... i am getting the impression you are all ignoring me so going to go and sulk in a corner somewhere.....poor Ali no mates


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im here Ali


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Ali, I'm still here although I'm struggling with trying to send a PM to Karen!  I'm useless at this stuff. 
How are doing today?    Hope you have a good time with your friends later.

Karen, thanks for the offer.  I've just sent you a PM but it's not appearing in my outbox so not sure if you got it. Can you let me know?

Hi Emma


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello

I am new to FF and was wondering I could join you? I have just had 1st IVF at WN and am in the 2ww! I am due to test on 9 Feb - think same day as Piglet. I can't promise to be as chatty as some of you  but I will do my best...

-x-


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oskira-Welcome to the woking nutter thread   good luck for the 9th    how are you feeling  

Beanie-Hello how did the skiing go


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Quick update on work situation as frantic again today!! The psycho woman didn't turn up for work today and neither did the girl who approached her about her attitude!! Deep Breaths 1, 2, 3............... Am giving boss till end of week to deal with and then the proverbial really will hit fan if nothing done.

Sorry no time to catch up on personals but will chat tonight...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kerry kick his ****..typical man ...useless


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Beanie, got them and just pm'd you back

Hi Oskira - welcome to the thread.  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too made yet   

Afternoon Ali & Emma


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Oskira

Welcome to the thread.  So how are you finding the 2ww?  Hope it's going okay  

I also find it hard to keep up sometimes but the girls on here are great fun and I think I'm addicted to the site now! 

Oh no Fingers, what a nightmare for you.  I don't blame you for having words with your boss as you could do without the stress. Hope things begin to improve very soon  

Ahh, great, thanks Karen.  I had no idea if it had worked!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome Oskira  I hope the 2WW hasn't been too bad. Test day will be here before you know it 

Ali sorry mate, I managed to get 10 minutes sleep 

Karen, you need to pretend like you're joggin on it. You need to move your legs quite fast as well to get your heart rate up.Off you go then.....

Beanie- I'm not sure that you don't have to tick a box to say send to your out box as well. It will have been sent , don't worry


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers- you need to get out of that job!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Karen  


Sho-Get d/h to get you 1000mg of vit c tabs they are excellent for getting rid of the lurgey


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, ski-ing was good thanks but still doing snow plough turns so going to have a private lesson the week before I go.  Just have to hope that I don't hurt myself!    Do you ski?

Ahh, thanks for that Sho - makes sense.  I 'm just dumb when it comes to things like this. 

By the way, I'd be up for Bingo too - would be great fun.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Fingers give them a bashing and make your point fully known it sounds like you run that place.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I know I need to get out - if I don't get a +ve this time then I'm gone!! Only stayed in the poxy place to get my maternity pay (legal minimum only!)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies (well if you can call us that) and Gent 

Anyone know what has happened to Gretel as she was due to start in January and we haven't heard from her?

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Caro01 IUI February and if required IVF Mar/Apr
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
Angie 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

NVH DR starts 4th Feb, EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Fingersarecrossed starts 1st Feb
Emma74 DR Starts 10th Feb
Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

DownRegging

Nibbles - down regging (FET) on ET 7th

Stimming

 2WW PUPO !! 

Gill 2 embies on board a 6 and 7 cell. Test Day 7th Feb
BBpiglet7 2 Embies on board Test Day 9th Feb
Oskira Test 9th Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

LUC CONGRATULATIONS

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-No i dont Ski..but i want to d/f wont go


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh no Emma, can't you use your powers of persuasion    My DH usually goes without me but I've decided that it's about time that I joined in too.  Not sure how he feels about it though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-I would love to go to lapland too, to see Father Christmas, may go this year if im not preggers   but d/f prefers beach holidays in the winter  

I would go with the girls but there all blood pg or got kids


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh I'd love to go to Lapland too but I'm saving that til I have my own kiddies    

Maybe we should organise our own girlie trip! (once I can ski that is  )

I know what you mean about friends having kids or being prg.  It's amazing how your relationship changes with them doesn't it?  Well it certainly has for me.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone know where Piglet and Pots are today?  Hope they are both doing okay.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yay beanie i would love to go skiing...when you can ski obviously as im sure i will need all the help i can get  

Yeah relationships do change all my friends have said to me "nothing will change etc" but my closest friend i havent seen since october 2005   she texts me every so often and says ohh we will have to meet up but i have been soooo busy with the kids when i know full well she manages time for nights out with her other friends with babies so i have given up...even kept the outfit i bought for her baby girl when she was born as she never got back to me when would be good to go around there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

havent heard from piglet or pots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh you're probably right kate    never been to bingo before so not sure what the set up is apart from crossing off
numbers that have been called    We could do that and then go for a bite to eat.  

Sho - gald you approve too!

I wrote this post about an hour a go and got back to my desk after lunch and its still here  

Going to read chitty chat now...  blimey - 33 posts


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

So how was the steak then Tash?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-you had steak


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma,  , I think we can all relate to that.  Thank goodness we have FF to keep us company.  

It's very quiet without Pots and Piglet. Come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i bet there lurking as guests and seeing if its worth them coming on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh had steak and I am sooooooooooooo full up now    couldn't even do dessert   need a good [email protected] me thinks  

Beannie - bet you're a real pro!  

Emma - where was you this am    i'd love to go to lap land too although I must admit I love my holidays in the sun much
better.

Welcome Osika - congratulations on getting this far, hope you'll be celebrating lots more come the 9th Feb  

Ali - don't believe i've missed you again you mad cow chatting to yourself    you're as bad as what I was like last night    It was the word 'bingo' that attracted you eh  

Kerry - you need to kick some butt girl  

Piglet/Gill - hope you two are ok and not too bored  

Pots is usually here by now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Gill is at work, spoke to her this morning by text and msn...me thinks she is preggers  
i had to see a customer this morning at 11am (well i thought it was 11.00 but looked in my diary after and had it down for 10am) wooooppsss


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

So far everything seems to be going okay. Had 2 embies put back and 5 frosties. The 2ww is tough - I find myself analysing every little twinge for signs!


Wow Emma - how sad about your friend.   

My closest friend has been a great support and inspiration. She is also TCC and has lost 3 babies (2 at 24 weeks). The last one was while I was stimming and she still called me every scan day etc to find out how things were going.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oskira- you are lucky then. Your friend is rare. Most of us have found that it can turn into an us and them situation. When you don't have kids, you can't always contirbute to conversations and get ignored and left out like Ema was saying.  Its a shame really, but I'm sure most people don't mean to be nasty, they just don't know wht to say or how to act.

Glad your 2WW is going ok. Its normal to analise everything. don't worry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oskira-Ahhh your poor friend  how sweet she still took the time out to support you   

The 2ww is a killer   have you taken the 2wks off or are you back at work


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- thanks for the pm <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello Everybody,

Hope you're all ok, i'm not feeling my usual self today so i've just been lurking.  I'm ok but a bit of a negative nellie and don't want to spread it  

Emma- Has my contribution arrived yet  

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

funny wasnt it nearly pmsl









Pots-Knew you had been lurking







nope no funds have arrived


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok well i think i'm gonna have to get DH to post another   

PM me when you get it and sorry this has dragged, i'll plus interest it  

xxx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

I work from home so not really taking time off but I have not managed to do much!! And now I have found this board I think I will be doing even less work!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Send a cheque if you can hun, just in case the dodgy royal mail are opening mail etc  

Oskira-Is that what you call it eh    when i work from home it means sod the work im on ff


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Pots-  sorry your on a downer hun!  

Em's- thanks for your confidence matey although I have quite strong af pains atm   however my dear old jugs are still killing!  

Tash- I love Harvester, my friend and I always go there and we dont even have to look at the Menu  its a real bargin toooooooooooooooooooooo!  

Welcome abaord the crazy train Osika loads of     coming your way!

Piggy- where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu   how are you feeling today!

Ali- fancy sneaking on at lunchtime naughty naughty!  

Hi to Elly, Bendy, Minow, KT, Fingers, Barney, Luc,Beanie sarah, Karen Sho and anyone else I have missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-A/f pains can be good and bad as you know but the sore dollies are VERY good


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

no honestly  I am normally quite good - just been a little bit distracted this month!

gill     dont think AF - think embies snuggling down!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Keep positive Gill    You're doing so well - am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i wish Gill was my mum   she makes lots of nice food


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oskira - I am terrible when I work from home, end up in FF all day, mind you I do that anyway when I am in the office too  
Sorry about your friends losses    but how good a friend is she to be looking out for you going through all that sadness.

Gill -    your symptoms are looking good hun, I really hope this is the one.  You know af pains are a good sign too    Harvester is great, esp the early bird menu  

Pots - sorry you're feeling poorly.  You go back to lurking if it makes you feel better.  Don't get down, we're all her to give you big hugs when you need us.

mma - doh!! missing your appointment   bet you managed to talk the talk to get out of it though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tash-I dont think the realised themselves   why have you called me mma


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers girls 

mma- I will email you a recipe in a mo as an alternative to your signature dish of beef stew & dumplings this one ia a winter stew with a muffin top   I had quick look for a recipe for stewing steak for tonights din dins and this made me think of you     muffin top indeed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

dunno why I called you mma    typing to quickly i guess     how did you guess it was you  
Off to browse somewhere else for a min...be back in a mo  

Muffin top


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Why you calling me mma too  

Muffin top   Sho likes the muffs i like the panarnis   

Tash-where you going


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm still lurking, you lot aren't half gassing a lot!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its not me its the others


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Not telling you mma 

But i've just seen the funniest thing ever







Not telling so don't ask









liar liar pants on fire


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - you can't say that then not tell - that isn't fair!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know what it is i know what it is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-You will pysl...tash pm Elly and tell her


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah pm me and tell me!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

And me I wanna know too mma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill(ill)  i wont tell you if you keep calling me mma


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hey everyone,


sorry i'm a little late on the subject, but BINGO that would be hilarious, everyone on here are nutters, you all put a smile on my face, i would join in more but i can't keep up, as soon as i go to reply to something the thread has moved on 3 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Saz- I know! Its hard to keep up on here when you work especially

pots- sorry youre not feeling great hun. Chin up!!

Just had some soup. Can't bloody taste it!!


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Sho Have you got flu?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Saz-Its more when Tash is on that the pages move fast 

Sho-If you blow me out your


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - who you kidding that its hard to keep up when at work...emma doesn't seem to have a problem does she  and she manages to keep up with about 10 different threads on here too








Can't believe emma's asking you for a blow  stay away if I were you









Oi emma - me thinks you've been gassing far more than me today









Wildcat - pm'd ya 

Gill - do you know already


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash watch it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah I know!

Em's did you get my email with the recipe matey!

Hi saz I agree Bingo would be a good crack, but its sooooo serious and you have to concentrate really hard to keep up with the numbers, Emma would have big trouble bless her!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - you tryin to say that emma's thick


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon everyone x

I have posh new hair now, not a root in sight!!

I just thought I'd better kick myself out of my 'Waynetta' habits before my return to work on Friday!  

It's lovely to have all that time off, but a hell of a job to get the enthusiasm to go back!! DH has been updating my cv at work today, bless him, so I am going to try and get mysef a job with more 'normal' hours. (been working for the Airlines forever)
Just like someone else said earlier, it is really easy to get stuck in the rut of...'well, I've been with my employer 7years and am just staying so I'll get my full maternity benefits etc'...
I've said that through 2 employers for so many years. I think I have finally learned that you can't put everything on hold for 'that day'.
So, me and my new swanky hair are getting out there to get a new job!!!!

Rant over   sorry x

How is everyone this afternoon?

Luv Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - i've been with my present employer for 17 years now, and keep hanging on for maternity leave! i have changed jobs a lot and I like what I am doing, but know I could earn a fortune somewhere else    My work like is pretty relaxed so I can't complain. 
Good old dh eh doing your cv.  It will be exciting getting a new job with 'normal' hours...bet dh is pleased    New hair, new you!  
That sounds like that stupid coffee ad with trinny and susannah


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

NVH,

Yep.. the hair would pass Trinny and Susannah, but they'd have a fit seeing my body at the mo'!!!
I put half a stone on on my honeymoon and another half a stone during my recent tx!!

We have recently bought a monster of a treadmill (with the money we were saving from cancelling our gym membership that wasn't being used!!!) and decided to erect it in the living room (even though it is SO huge!!...and guess what......it is a very pretty ornament!!!
Well...we did only put it up on Sunday! We WILL start to use it in nx few days  

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   

Right im off home..night all have a lovely evening

talking of hair Angie i have to grab a dye from boots on my way home tonight  

Gill will check my email when im home it better be good


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

mma - have a lovely evening 

Angie - can't believe you have a treadmill in your front room  bet you just look at it occasionally when watching
the box 







what you gonna do with it when you've got 
your fit bod


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Em's I sent it to work email   you nutter!

Tash-  having a new do does make you feel good though, I have grey one's poking up all over the show atm, I have avoided using a dye whiclst going through this cycle, it hasnt been coloured since before crimbo   ill fit in well at bingo!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Bye Emma, catch you soon x

NVH...well the theory was that it is quite in the way, so we WOULD use it!! so far, one of my cats has walked up and down it, but that's about it!
I'll start tomorrow. I WILL!!!  

Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - yeh I am thinking of a new hair do, might have a fringe cut in but don't know who to trust with my hair cause they just don't
know how to handle curly locks   A semi perm would be fine! trust me, i'm a ex-hairdresser 
You know where I am if you get para about your symtoms  

Angie - I'm gonna remind you tomorrow to get those legs moving  hope your cat doesn't think its a new trendy litter tray  

Right i'm off to have a sauna, steam and jazuzzi tonight with dh...will have to tuck my lady garden is as wax
is booked for tomorrow  hope I don't have any strays hanging out


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo Nvh that sounds nice, I need a major mowing in the lady garden!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

HI everyone, 

Sorry i've not posted anything since last year, is it ok to start chatting again here.  I've not been on line as been feeling a bit in limbo land as know we need icsi but been waiting on our GP to put referal in as BMI was too high.  Still waiting, getting closer but feeling really fed up with the system, just want to get started as i feel all this waiting about is such a waste of time, and the old clock is ticking.

Well that was all cheery stuff  ^beware^

look forward to chatting love bali x


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

is anyone little miss giggles?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH, Wildcat - given the current lady garden issues which are occuring, I did a quick websearch and found this bloke and his (lady) garden mowing machine - he may be helpful ....

http://www.watching-grass-grow.com/videos/2006_07_12_lawn_mowing.mpg

I love the Internet ... it has so many crazy people on it ...

/links


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

ooh - just seen wildcat is - will have to think of another one


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I will only miss our hot date if I'm dead hun 

NVH- you've got a valid point there NVH. Emma can chat for England
Hey Saz you're a swanky Charter VIP!!!

Ange-  get going into a new top job. Good girl. Get on your tread mill!

Welcome back Bali 

Oskira- you have a look here, you'll find a little miss soon http://www.mrsneeze.com/mrmen/meetlittlemisses.html

Still feeling rotten, achey and pitiful altogether 

/links


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

bali said:


> Well that was all cheery stuff ^beware^
> 
> look forward to chatting love bali x


 oooh Bali, what did we do to you!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks sho   hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im home thank god 

Bali-Welcome back hun we will make that time fly past so quick you wont know whats hit you









Angie-Get on that treadmill now lady









Gill-Are you stalking me







only joking hun love ya really









Wildcat-Get MrW to give it a good mowing..after watching that clip im sure he will do a good job 









Sho-You better NOT blow me out lady i mean it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Evening sorry been manic at work this afternoon hence late post as still working but most go soon as got to have a shower and wash my hair before darts tonight


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Stay away from those filthy smokers KT


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill, I died my hair during the 2WW but with garner Neutrese (the one with Davina in the adverts) as apparently its all natural products well as natural as you can get and so is therefore ok, I think the only real products to worry about are bleach really but Tash will confirm as she used to be a hairdresser.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I will I cannot wait until the Ban comes in in June


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Are you feeling any better Sho yet?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOH ya load of bullies!!!!        
I WILL get on the treadmill......tomorrow. DH reckons he's starting tonight, we'll see. lol

Ang x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

sounds like a good idea though threadmill infront of the telly you should try and stay on it the whole or corrie


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I think actually I'm gonna invite the lot of you around to show me how to use it!!! lol

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I cant wait till the ban comes in too..i think smoke smells rank









Tash-Forgot to say have fun in the sauna  is d/h one of those men that goes in starkers  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk696JTGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F1%255F25%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







<


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good evening girls catch you tomorrow

Kx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah Em's I am in the words of cathy Bates " Im your greatest fan"   Muffin top was yum, good old fashioned comfort grub! loving your flasher smiley!

Cheers for the advise Tash & KT I shall sort the glistening little bu**ers out tommorrow then, I have hair appt for a cut anyway so that will be nice!  

Off to set my dollies free now   Piglet how are your jugs?  

Angie-enjoy your work out hun!!  

Hi Ali- no doubt I will miss you again poppit!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Been a busy day workwise here and will be tomorrow and the next few days so i don't think I'll be around 'till sometime next week.
Hope you all have a good few days.
   to those in the 2ww
 to all
lol
Minow x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all  

Emma - just wondered how much was raised in total for the Wildcats hun?  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Will add up the total tomorrow hun, as i have to bank the cheques on Friday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All









Got to get in the shower in a min as have an 11am meeting in London  so will be on later on when im in the office 

Piglet and Pots hope your both back with us today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow what has happened only 5 posts since I was on last night when I finished work this must be some kind of record are you sure I havent missed it and we are on a new thread!!!!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks girls,

Sorry MissTC, i thought the sign said beware of moods! meaning mine, oh well i guess i didn't read it right, i'm still new to all this but glad i made you laugh.

Thanks for the welcome back sho and emma74.  Its hard to know where to start as you all chat often.  I'm off work sick with the flu hence able to log onto the computer.  When i'm at work i never get the chance as i'm not office based.  However i'm going to try and catch up.

Reading through the threads i notice that laura has had the twins, anyone got an update, love bali x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies. Hope everyone is well.

I have a question. I've already seen Mr C twice (once for our initial consultation at WN and once as follow up to my Lap). Do you know if I need to see him again before I start IVF (it's all in line with the treatment plan we agreed) or do I just see a Nurse for an "implications session". I'm getting a bit confused (and I think WN may be too) on what exactly needs to be organised to start IVF in March. I think they gave me appt with Mr C and I'm not sure I need it (and don't want to pay if not). He wrote to me and told me to book Implications session and didn't mention another consultation with him. Sorry.... long question.... I will ask WN but wanted your thoughts to get myself clear before I ask them.

Anyone doing anything exciting today?
Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Well that must have been the quietest night for posts last night 

My pamper session in the sauna, jacuzzi, steam room, foot spa was lush!

Emma - loving your flasher smiley and NO dh doesn't go in starkers, its not the type of place that you normally go to









Gill - hows you today  is everyone getting their hair done at the moment 

Welcom back bali.... it is really frustrating playing the waiting game but you'll get there,

Angie - you better get on that







today  Did dh do it 

kate - how did you get on at darts  Stay away from the







I hate it too and I used to be a smoker!

Wildcat - lady garden will be sorted today...ouch!! 

MrW - couldn't open that link at work 

Sho - hope you're feeling better today...dare you to dump emma 

Pots and Piglet - where are you ...we miss you









Caro - I'd say you just need implications but check wtih them to be safe.

I'm off to







tonight again. I've got a lovely lunch today its lemon & thyme roast







with swede, broccoli and cabbage


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Been jabbed   No more jabs now till after my baseline .... has to be a benefit to this somewhere!! Sorry didn't get chance to do personals last night and am off into meeting now so will catch up later. Thinking of you all


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well today?

I have my sons at home so have been kept occupied with supervising them doing odd jobs for me! It's not as sunny here today but still very warm for February. All fine with me and so symptoms to analyse!

 to all


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH- Thanks for posting your thoughts on whether I need a Mr C appt before starting my IVF. Thta's what I was thinking. Think WN may have got confused and treating me like I'm new again.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks NVH, its great to get support from you guys.  Your lunch sounds great, are you eating out or have you mustered up that lovely food


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bali - forgot to say hope you feel better soon.. Where I work we have a fab in house restaurant and the selection is great!

No problem caro









Emma - safe journey into london, don't envy you with all that































Wonder if anyone's seen this... 







pmsl!!! had to use that smiley 

kerry - what jab was that  have I missed something  Good luck with the jabs, will be joining ya on Sunday  we're going to be so







so watch out everyone









Piglet - enjoy time with your sons, hope they're looking after you...


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Lucky you, enjoy 

I'm sorry but all the abbreviations are still unfamiliar to me, where are you at with treatment NVH love Bali x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Morning all,

NVH...no DH didn't get on the treadmill as we have discovered that he is half a stone over the max weight for it (GREAT EXCUSE!!!!) at 17 and half stone. (He wants to get back to 15 and half). I WILL get on it today, I am determined!! However it's early yet and haven't even taken off yesterdays make-up!!! (scary, seeing as I just ventured outside, scaring the neighbours to put the bins out!!)      
I am trying to have a relatively easy day as am back to work tomorrow, so just doing a bit of my CV today and bits and bobs indoors.

Have a good day everyone,

Luv Ang xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - you trying to make your excuses    

Bali - I start injections for the first part of treatment called down regulation (de-regs).  Its where they shut your system down basically but it turns you    Its like extreme pmt!  This part lasts for about 2wks  

hey pots -how you feeling today


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds pretty hairy NVH, good luck, then what?  What do you think of the woking nuffield? love bali x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Caro, sounds like WN have got it wrong as I'm sure you won't need to see Mr C again but as Tash said, probably best to check.  They are so busy at the moment and I bet they have got a bit confused!

Tash, your nice pamper evening sounds great.  Good on you for going to body combat again tonight.  You must be getting fit now! 

Hi Pots and Piglet, hope you are both doing okay today.

Angie, can't believe your DH excuse for not getting on the threadmill.  How long did it take him to come up with that one?

Hope you are feeling better today Sho.

Bali, sorry to hear that you are off sick with flu.  Sounds like you have been getting a bit too close to Sho! I've probably missed your post but where are you with your treatment?

Have a good trip to London Emma. 

Glad to hear that the jab has been done Fingers. Did it hurt?


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie - Thanks for answering my ?. Will confirm with WN when I go in tomorrow for scan for IUI. Let me know if you are going to be in BL in next 2 weeks to meet for that coffee. At the moment I am due to be in BL most days for next 2 weeks - excepting a probably day off for IUI maybe next Thurs or Fri. Think you may be off skiing soon though.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey beannie - not sure about getting fit cause I am not noticing any real difference yet  

Bali - didn't WN explain the whole treatment cycle    It can be very confusing I know, but unfortunately for most of us
on here we are experts!   
The standard protocol is to start down regulation on day 21 of your cycle.  This lasts for about 14 days approx, during which time you will have a period.
You will then have a 'baseline' scan to check that your lining of your womb is below 5mm and that your ovaries are quiet.
If thats ok, then you move onto stimms.  So you reduce your dose of the down reg drugs and start a new injection to help stimmulate your ovaries to produce lots of follicles.  In each follicle there is an egg, but sometimes the follicles can be empty    This part lasts for approx 14 days too, and you will have 3 scans during this process to check how many follies, what size they are and the thickness of your lining.  They like your lining to be 8mm or over.
If all is ok, then your booked in for egg collection where they whip them out, and then 2 days later they put back 1 or 2 fertilised embryos.  Then the fun of the 2 week wait begins....this is the killer!  Hope that explains it...
Personally I like WN, but they are just so busy at the moment and I hope they don't loose their personal touch.  The best part about WN is this board  

Pts - am fine thanks, just trying to get fit etc before tx starts although I am going to continue throughout de-regs.  Not long for you now, bet you can't wait to get it over and done with now eh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well you never know Pots...you may aswell ttc naturally as youhave nothing to loose but everything to gain.  You might be one
of the 'miracle' lucky ones.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome portsworth.

Hi Beanie, my DH has very low sperm count, hence we need icsi.  Found out last year but waiting for our GP to refer us as my BMI was too high.  It was a little over 34 and needed to be 29 or below.  Its now a little over 30 so nearly there.  In the meantime my DH has been great, being pumped with multivitamins, loose baggy underwear, instructions to walk around the office regularly to keep from getting too hot down there, making his   into  .  Well we have a good laugh about it.  I think you have to or you might just go insane or develop obsessive compulsive disorder 

Well we know we will be having treatment at the WN, which looks like a pretty good place going on their stats.  We are hoping for our first cycle on the NHS, but are getting rather fed up with waiting?

How about yourself? love Bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry for making you write all that out NVH, but thank you as that makes it a lot clearer.  We have not even had an apt with WN as the GP has held our referral back, hence i wasn't sure what to expect. Thanks again and good luck, are you having icsi as well? love Bali x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!!!

Woke up this morning. My temperature is 102  The sweat is lashing off me and I'm not wearing much  Feeling bloody awful so I'll just be lurking I think today unless God relieves me of this scurge!!!!

Emma- its not looking good hun <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho go to the GP's Hunny and see if there is anything they can give you?

Bali, I would pressure your GP to send your referall in otherwise you are not on the waiting list as yet as I have been on the NHS waiting list for 18months now and still not heard anything with a date for treatment, and I have had two private ICSI's with luckily the last one ending in a BFP so hopefully by the time I get to the top of the list I can say Thank you but you can give it to the next couple, but dont want to get myself taken off the list just in case.

Caro sounds like you only need the implications

Pots hope you are feeling better

Task you could work at WN for your description of what happens I am impressed miss nursey over there

Emma hope you are actually enjoying working for a change !!!   

Well we lost at darts last night but only by 1 point and there were only 2 people smoking so it wasnt too bad as all the fellas were in the other bar watching the football as we are right in front of the telly to play darts and most of us are over 5ft 9 so it pi**es them all off


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I know how you feel sho, off with flu myself, get well soon love bali x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh pots - we'll miss you on here  I'll pm you my mobile so you can let me know how you get on 

Bali - yeh we are having ICSI, dh had to have an op ....see the text under my post...tells you my history. We have lots of  frozen. Dh had a vr and they can't get out hence the op! I'd get on WN's waiting list as soon as you can cause they are busy busy busy.

Sho - wow thats a high temp....you look after yourself. I'm sure emma won't mind, besides I don't think she would like to catch what you've got anyway. See if you can







for a while. Look after yourself and keep an eye on that temp of yours.

Kate - sorry you lost darts but not much in it  wow over 5ft 9....thats tall  I'm a mere 5ft but thats cool! I wish I didn't know the tx protocol that well


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

KTX, thats what makes it so frustrating isn't it.  If we don't have any joy over next couple of weeks we will go private at WN i think.  However we didn't realise that was an option til very recently, good luck with yours    love bali x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-she's gonna kick my ass!!!! I'm not down and out yet, I may feel better later........ but I doubt it


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bali, well done on getting your BMI down.    Not much more to go now.  Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer now for the NHS funding.  WN is great and I'm sure you will be very well looked after.  Glad to hear that you and your DH can still laugh about it too, that's what keeps us sane isn't it?! 

My DH also has a low sperm count and poor motility .  We got lots of eggs on my first full cycle so we tried IVF and ICIS.  Unfortunately none of the IVF ones fertilised which was sad but it now stops me dreaming of a miracle happening when we're not going through treatment (IYKWIM).  I was extremely lucky as it worked on my first go but unfortunately I had a miscarriage.  Hoping to have a FET soon as I have 3 frosites waiting patiently   

Oh Sho, I thought you would be better today    I think you need to get yourself back to bed.  Take it easy and get well soon.

Pots, not too much longer to go now.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - yayyyyyyyyyy you're back to your old smiley self















I normally get sore dollies before af anyway, but that does count as a symptom in the 2ww too. Why 
Forgot to tell ya that I saw a choc lab puppy yesterday, he was adorable


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks beanie,

Good luck with your next cycle   love bali x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bali, just a thought but maybe you could have a private go whilst you wait for your NHS funding to come through.  That's what we did.  It's best to double check though as I have heard that some PCTs won't fund you if you have already had treatment privately.  

Caro, things are a bit mad at work right now but hopefully I will get to Bedfont the week before I go on holiday.  Will you be around any day during week commencing 12th Feb?

Pots, I love all your smilies - your messages must take you ages!!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

You know beanie i think that we might, just worried in case we loose the NHS cycle.  I'll have to look into it a bit more thanks love bali x

pots, where do you get all those smilies? love bali x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - at least you've got one doggy, I really want one too but its not fare as we are both at work during the day.
Don't worry, hopefully you'll have your hands full before too long  
My sis has just got a 10wk staff puppy (pure blood line) and he is scrummy...can't wait to squish him next weekend.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Guys

Sho... sorry your still not well, as KTx just said, you really should go to docs, hope you feel better soon xx

Bali...Hi and sorry u aren't well either xx Just to say you also, the IVF/ICSI cycle can sound confusing (I didn't totally understand it even after my 2hour implications appointment!!), it just sounded like a lot of dates,different drugs and appointments at that time!! but NVH's explanation above is very good (mine went pretty much as she described). Of course now I've completed the cycle it DOES all make sense, but before you start it does seem a bit confusing.

Beanie...  no, really, it says in the manual, and DH IS half a stone over the upper limit for the treadmill at the moment. (it does seem a very low limit though. he's 6ft 2 and so 17 and half stone is not excessive. Oh well looks like it will just be me on it for a bit.......later today....quite a bit later.....lol  

Potsworth....hiya, yeh yeh yeh yeh, I AM staring today  I want to lose at least half a stone before my nx tx in March, so better get moving!!!

Guys....can I ask you all a question?.... I have just found out that in March I will be on max Menopur (6 bottles), I was on 4bottles last time and apart from feeling a bit tender, I was ok. they got 7eggs from that cycle, 5 of which fertilised, but after the 2 put back the other 3 weren't good enough for freezing. I suppose Mr.R wants to increase the eggs from that. I just wondered, Has anyone who was originally put on 4bottles (and fine with it) been increased to 6 on the nx tx and then experienced problems. I just know they can make you quiet ill at a higher dose, so am just wondering if 6 will feel a lot different to 4?      

Sorry for the long question, just want to pick yr brains xx

have a good day all, luv Ang xxxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Pots - just wanted to wish you well for Monday. I hope all goes really well and not too much pain involved.

Sho - sorry you are feeling so poorly.

Beanie - I was interested to see that you had both ICSI and IVF for your first go. I was thinking of asking if we could do that if we got enough eggs. DH's SA is fine but I'm really worried at the thought of having IVF and finding that non fertilise (if I have tough old eggs...). Did it seem like this was a farily standard thing to do? Did you arrange in advance or just when you realised you had enough Eggs? Were you charged a standard ICSI rate? Would love any info you can share on this..... 
Yes - I should be in office all week w/b Feb 12th. Any particular day you think you may be in BL? I hope my work doesn't screw things up again if we do manage to arrange a date.

Bali - Hi and welcome to forum

Angie - sorry I can't answer your question as I am a novice.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks caro, can i ask, what are bubbles?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - not been put on a high dose like that, but I am sure they know what they are doing. I think they just want to increase your chances obviously. Did they take any bloods to see what your oestrogen levels were last time? Some people get up to 20 eggs and they are fine. Just make sure you pile in the water.

caro - i know where you're coming from. If my dh had good sperm I would still want icsi, not sure if I could bare the thought of waiting to see if they have fertilised on their own. However, I know that if they are fertilised on their own then its the best sperm won situation.

Well I'm off for my lady garden wax now







adn then off to lunch so will speak to you all later 

Ports - I want one please


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

Sho I hope you are feeling better today, that temp sounds nasty so stay wrapped up.

Have a nice wax Nvh (ouch)

MrW sent me this, he hasn't had time to post it so here goes:





 fat cat!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83328.new#new


----------

